# weight jumps at meet



## ken Sass (Feb 21, 2015)

need some help, in my past meets i start with a opener i know i can do for 2 then i jump 20 lbs for my 2nd  lift this is normally a safe weight for a single my 3rd lift i jump another 10 pnds. i have seen posted were guys take bigger jumps their 2nd lift while they are a little fresher, by my 3rd lift i feel,,,, tired is not the right word, just not my strongest. so should i jump my 2nd lift higher?? my next meet i was planning a 340 opener 365 2nd and 375 3rd. i have got 365 in the gym. but i might have better luck at 375 if i try it on my 2nd attempt. my best meet lift is 350 so 365 would be a p.r. thanks


----------



## snake (Feb 21, 2015)

Just my opinion Ken but I think most guys have it all wrong. Reverse engineer the lift starting with what you know you can get for a single. Not to go too light but figure with your first attempt to be what you can get for a  SOLID 4. That first lift should just get the butterflies out of your gut and build confidence for the next lift. 

Remember, depending on how you're meet is run, the closer your 2nd 3rd lifts are in poundage, the less time you get to rest because of bar loading. 

330,355,375.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Just my opinion Ken but I think most guys have it all wrong. Reverse engineer the lift starting with what you know you can get for a single. Not to go too light but figure with your first attempt to be what you can get for a  SOLID 4. That first lift should just get the butterflies out of your gut and build confidence for the next lift.
> 
> Remember, depending on how you're meet is run, the closer your 2nd 3rd lifts are in poundage, the less time you get to rest because of bar loading.
> 
> 330,355,375.


Solid advice here Ken.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2015)

1st attempt should be what you can triple it's 90% to 93% of your max.

Your 2nd attempt should be a PR or close to it close enough to make it easier on the 3rd.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2015)

snake said:


> Just my opinion Ken but I think most guys have it all wrong. Reverse engineer the lift starting with what you know you can get for a single. Not to go too light but figure with your first attempt to be what you can get for a  SOLID 4. That first lift should just get the butterflies out of your gut and build confidence for the next lift.
> 
> Remember, depending on how you're meet is run, the closer your 2nd 3rd lifts are in poundage, the less time you get to rest because of bar loading.
> 
> 330,355,375.



Should make the 3rd jump smaller then the 2nd.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> 1st attempt should be what you can triple it's 90% to 93% of your max.
> 
> Your 2nd attempt should be a PR or close to it close enough to make it easier on the 3rd.



So I would 1st work on openers prior to the meet with it being 330 to 335.

1st 330 or 335
2nd 360 or 365
3rd 370 or 375


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> 1st attempt should be what you can triple it's 90% to 93% of your max.
> 
> Your 2nd attempt should be a PR or close to it close enough to make it easier on the 3rd.





SFGiants said:


> So I would 1st work on openers prior to the meet with it being 330 to 335.
> 
> 1st 330 or 335
> 2nd 360 or 365
> 3rd 370 or 375



Now if your feeling strong meet day very strong then you can do this.

1st 350
2nd 375
3rd 380

This is an advanced way to set your numbers but shit can change come meet day depending on how your body feels.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't assume things will go as planned because most the time they don't and is why most meets will never be 9 out of 9 in attempts.


----------

